# Bretonnians for sale



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I recently procured a Leon Leonecouer (old metal model) and 8 Bretonnian knights...I don't want them haha. Make me an offer for them if you'd like. They knights are all assembled and the king is assembled to be painted, but not completely so you can. Cheers


----------

